#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-27
<seidos> man, i wanted to have a txt based resume.  apparently gedit presents it just fine, but notepad doesn't have any carriage returns O_o
<seidos> could this be because notepad doesn't support unicode?
<seidos> looks like i'll just print it to a pdf.  >:(
<pleia2> I think notepad uses some MSDOS format for displaying text files, if you open a notepad .txt file in vi you get lines with ^M at the end of each line and it calls it "MSDOS"
<pleia2> I never looked much deeper, don't know what is actually happening
<seidos> yeah, MSDOS is what i read also.  i just saved them as pdfs.
<seidos> of course i looked like a buffoon.  *sigh*
<seidos> buffoonage is pretty typical for me though
<nUboon2Age> The Lindependence Hour, THIS WED. 6-7 Details and RSVP: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/574/detail/ esrrms, aaditya, coherence, jtatum, jledbetter, MarkDude, outofjungle,
<nUboon2Age> in Santa Cruz that is.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-28
<jdeslip> But, I don't think it is that big a deal ;)
<jdeslip> err - ignore that
<Jaina> Hello everyone
<pleia2> yay, I can take the car to get to the ubuntu hour in palo alto
<pleia2> (no super long caltrain ride home)
<nUboon2Age> Join us for our first ever edition of "The Ubuntu Hour: Palo Alto/Silicon Valley" Details & RSVP: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/605/detail/ coherence, crashsystems, crashsystems1, aaditya, jamalta, jiboumans, jledbetter, jtatum, mcgrof, esrrms, swazzy, Yasumoto
<nUboon2Age> Dec 30th, 7pm, Antonio's Nut House on California Ave. in Palo Alto.
<seidos> someone just recommended "the hub" to me...has anyone ever been?
<nUboon2Age> Join us for our first ever edition of "The Ubuntu Hour: Palo Alto/Silicon Valley" Thu Dec 30th. Details & RSVP: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/605/detail/ coherence, crashsystems, crashsystems1, aaditya, jamalta, jiboumans, jledbetter, jtatum, mcgrof, esrrms, swazzy, Yasumoto seidos
<seidos> too bad there isn't an ubuntu "creative space"
<seidos> shmoozing
<seidos> como estas senor nUboon2Age?
<pleia2> huh, I had never heard of the hub
<nUboon2Age> asi asi seidos
<rww> my brain parses nUboon2Age's messages as ops factoids because of all the excessive pinging :(
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: can you move the ubuntu hours you set up to the 2011 ubuntu hour event?
<pleia2> they are still all listed in the 2010 ubuntu hour
<jdeslip> Anyone here tried jolicloud?
<seidos> pleia2, here is "the hub's" website:  http://bayarea.the-hub.net/public/space.html
<rww> If they ever remodel it, they should rename it The Switch
<seidos> hehe
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: i'm not understanding your meaning.  please explain.
<nUboon2Age> jdeslip: i haven't tried it, but i did have occasion to chat with their irc support channel.  they were very nice.
<rww> nUboon2Age: this is what your 2011 Ubuntu Hours are attached to: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/17/detail/ . This is what they should be attached to: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/609/detail/
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: , rww, i think i fixed 'em.  ty for alerting me.
<rww> yup, looks good. now go fix LoCo Directory so you can make global events without a defined start/end date ;P (j/k)
<nUboon2Age> seidos: are you aware of 'Noise Bridge'?
<seidos> nUboon2Age, yeah, i'm aware of them.  i think pleia2 recommended going on wednesday night
<nUboon2Age> seidos: wiki/Noisebridge
<nUboon2Age> seidos: https://www.noisebridge.net
<nUboon2Age> its closer to where you are located seidos
<nUboon2Age> also in the south bay we have "Hackers Dojo" in Mountain View within walking distance of the Caltrain station.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: ^
<pleia2> yeah, wednesday night is when they have the linux night, grantbow usually attends, along with some others
<seidos> nUboon2Age, yeah, it's pretty close.  i'm working on a project euler problem.  i'm also kind of stressed out.  i inherited a bike, but i think i should get a better lock.
<seidos> i probably should have a project in mind before going, actually
<nUboon2Age> seidos could you come to #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nUboon2Age> ?
<rww> I think grantbow should screenshot his calendar for us. I'm interested in how he manages to fit everything on it.
<sn9> i just looked at the list on hackerspaces.org and am dismayed that while oakland has two entries, SF has only one
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-29
<nUboon2Age> jtatum: please see pm
<pleia2> I remember when I thought it never rained here
<pleia2> san francisco sure told me :)
<seidos> i rode the bike in the rain a bit today.
<pleia2> it wasn't so bad when I went out at lunch, but I finally had to close the windows
<pleia2> very rainy now
<seidos> i can hear the pitter patter
<seidos> it does sound heavier than before, when i couldn't hear it
<pleia2> :)
<jtatum> the dry summer was kinda cool but i missed the rain
<pleia2> me too
<seidos> i like humidity
<seidos> warm + humid is actually my preference
<seidos> i could actually go out in the sun for some time without frying
<jtatum> get thee to florida, seidos
<pleia2> I think I get burned during every geeknic
<seidos> nah, it's not that different in florida
<jtatum> from here? yes it is. hehe
<seidos> i should probably go to the carribean or something.
<seidos> if i wear enough layers, it's almost the same ^_^
<seidos> i'm probably just saying that since i really have no choice of where i go
<jtatum> haha
<pleia2> oh gosh, I can't handle florida at all, here is paradise :)
<pleia2> I went to florida in november once and was violently ill from the heat for 2 days
<seidos> i like it here...seriously people make all the difference.
<seidos> i'm not sure what the people are like in florida
<pleia2> the other time I went was in december, and all the locals were crying about how freezing it was (it got down to the 50s), I was ok that trip :)
<seidos> when i was in miami, it was in the 70s.  it felt like home, except the water at the beach was balmy.
<seidos> instead of frigid
<pleia2> yeah, warm ocean/gulf is *weird*
<pleia2> I was like "woo, cool off in the gulf.... whaaa??? bath wather?!"
<jtatum> what! how do you swim in freezing water?
<jtatum> i miss warm beach
<pleia2> I grew up in maine and live in san francisco, water where I've lived never gets above 60 :)
<pleia2> ocean is a cold thing!
<jtatum> grew up in ct. water was warm enough in the summer
<pleia2> yeah, cape cod noms all the heat
<jtatum> i did not know htat
<pleia2> actually it just creates a barrier of resistance that causes the warm water to go out to sea rather than continue north
<seidos> hmmm, that's interesting.  if you stay in the water long enough, you should cool off
<seidos> since there is more heat loss in water.
<seidos> 50 degree water definitely feels a lot worse than 50 degree atmosphere
<seidos> i can't tolerate it for very long without a wet suit
<pleia2> we used to go swimming in the end of may in maine, the air and water temps were both around 45-50
<pleia2> the water was still cold, but it didn't feel so bad
<seidos> how long did you swim for?
<pleia2> maybe an hour? but I was a kid, invincible and all that
<seidos> hmmm, yeah an hour is a long time.
<pleia2> I'd probably end up with all kinds of soreness after that now
<seidos> my problem is the fear.  tolerating that kind of misery is rarely good.
<seidos> if i got hypothermic, would i even know it, and could i even get out of the water?
<pleia2> that's what moms are good for
<seidos> haha
<seidos> oh yeah, when you're a kid.
<seidos> good point
<nUboon2Age> jtatum: please see pm
<nUboon2Age> jtatum: please see pm
<rww> I don't think this tactic is working.
<nUboon2Age> rww: actually he did contact me :-P
<rww> I wonder whether pinging him twice in channel or his IRC client's PM notification caused that :P
<nUboon2Age> why the snottiness rww?
<nUboon2Age> besides, what you don't know is that the second time was just a slip of the fingers.  unintentional.
<nUboon2Age> nonetheless the snottiness is unecessary.
<rww> You appear to be ascribing a negative emotion to something that wasn't motivated by one :\
<nUboon2Age> why even say it?
<rww> Why take offense to it?
<nUboon2Age> because its so obnoxious rww
<rww> probably best to say "That annoys me, don't do it" instead of throwing insults around. Constructive criticism, and all that.
<rww> I will stop critiquing your highlighting skills, as you wish :)
<nUboon2Age> point taken rww
<nUboon2Age> rww: the other thing you couldn't possibly know is that we're riding together to The Lindependence Hour Santa Cruz, so we needed to communicate specifically.  So if people need to contact each other it'd be nice if you'd just allow it to go by without comment.
<rww> nUboon2Age: I haven't passed comment on people contacting other people. But since we're on the subject, texting works better than IRC for that ;P
<rww> or calling, but then you get annoying people like me who don't answer voice calls :\
<rww> When I die, someone petition the Vatican to make me the patron saint of unsolicited advice. I think I'd do well.
<nUboon2Age> rww: calling is great when you have the phone number.  just let things pass without needing to be such a busy body, will ya?
<pleia2> geez, name calling now? nUboon2Age, please chill out :)
<pleia2> he wasn't attacking you, and you are still not being constructive, just stop
<pleia2> anyway, updated twitter and identica for your Lindependence Hour tonight :)
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: ty
<pleia2> sure, have fun tonight, I still haven't made it down to Santa Cruz... keep saying I'll make a day out of it and go during one of the Saturday feltonlug meetings, but then find my saturdays always busy
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-30
<nUboon2Age> hey y'all.  Jtatum, jledbetter and i are here at the Santa Cruz Coffee Roasting Co. for Lindependence/Ubuntu Hour.
<jtatum> "santa cruz is neat"
<jtatum> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jS33Qhdh8k
<nUboon2Age> also see #lindependence
<pleia2> jtatum: upgraded wordpress on u-ca, it was a nasty one
<jtatum> doh
<jtatum> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> I skipped 3.0.3 because the fixes didn't apply to us
<pleia2> but 3.0.4 was "critical"
<nUboon2Age> pleia2, jtatum, i'm just curious, are we going to have any of our actual blogs on u-ca?
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: http://planet.ubuntu-california.org/
<pleia2> I don't have a link to your blog though
<pleia2> those are all the ones from the Projects/Planet page you created
<nUboon2Age> what i mean is whether we are going to not just link to but actually host any of our blogs on our site pleia2
<pleia2> planet.ubuntu-california.org *is* our site, it runs on the linode
<nUboon2Age> since you were discussing having wordpress
<pleia2> ubuntu-california.org itself runs on wordpress
<pleia2> if we want, we can make a blog, but based on discussions at meetings we already have 324323 places to update every time we have an event, adding a blog wasn't a popular suggestion
<nUboon2Age> so if someone on the team wants to have a blog can they do it actually on our site pleia2?
<pleia2> no, we can't really offer blog hosting on the ubuntu-us.org server
<nUboon2Age> okay that's what i was guessing
<pleia2> if someone wants to write articles on behalf of ubuntu-california like jdeslip's berkeleylug.com, that's different :)
<nUboon2Age> i need to start a FLOSS blog
<pleia2> wordpress.com accounts are free, we use one for ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com, it's nice
<nUboon2Age> good idea pleia2
<nUboon2Age> or instead of an individual it could be a team blog pleia2
<pleia2> yeah, it would have to be a team blog
<nUboon2Age> it could be like an on-line newsletter. :-)
<pleia2> we'd really need people to commit to writing weekly though, when loco blogs get stale people tend to think the team is dead, and that's bad :( I've seen it happen a lot
<pleia2> it was a lot of work for me to keep ubuntupennsylvania.org updated, I didn't have a lot of help
<pleia2> and ubuntu-us.org ... well, that's just sad, I really need more writers
<nUboon2Age> yeah.  it kinda needs to be something that people do out of sheer enthusiasm.  when the time is right it'll get going
<pleia2> yeah, so we should certainly keep the idea around for when people want to jump on it :)
<rww> reminds me of podcast
<nUboon2Age> it could become a project page at least.
<pleia2> yeah, we can do that
<nUboon2Age> re: the podcast my idea is that it be 'occasional'.  that is to say not on a schedule.  and maybe in shotcast format.  easier to get people to do things now and again and short, one-topic format.
<nUboon2Age> then again it could be done in the Hacker Public Radio format.  whoever on the team does a podcast also posts it to the team podcast.
<pleia2> it's also good if we can do the podcast in person, much easier to get together than deal with the technical issues that inevitably surround the creation of a podcast
<nUboon2Age> well we might occasionally be able to do a podcast at an Ubuntu Hour. pleia2
<pleia2> yeah, that's what I'm thinking :)
<nUboon2Age> the location we are in for the Lindependence Hour tonight would be ideal since it is mostly isolated from the crowd noise but just enough to give some flavor.
<jtatum> +1 for wordpress.com
<jtatum> it's really well maintained
<nUboon2Age> we're also typing onto the #lindependence channel for tonight's Lindependence Hour
<nUboon2Age> The #lindependence channel is  dedicated to distro-agnostic Linux advocacy from what i can tell.
<nUboon2Age> "Lindependence, liberating people one small town at a time with Linux and Free/Open Source Software"
<nUboon2Age> larry cafiero and some others started events they called 'Lindependence Day' a few years back and the channel supports those events and other GNU/Linux advocacy.
<nUboon2Age> Larry is AKA "Larry the free software guy" and here's a lindependence blog: http://lin08.wordpress.com/
<jledbetter> and jledbetter finally unpacks the laptop. Yes, wordpress.com is awesome
<nUboon2Age> and his Ubuntu Forums announcement of Lindependence Day: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=729582
 * pleia2 just hangs out there to talk to larry :)
<jledbetter> larry is cool eh?
<nUboon2Age> and the web site: http://www.lindependence.net/
<nUboon2Age> yeah, everyone come over to #lindependence and chat with larry the free software guy.  he had to go into work today or he'd be here with us. jledbetter
<rww> ah, our long-running neglect of forums :(
<jledbetter> openanimals...neat
<nUboon2Age> my first encounter with Ubuntu was with the UbuntuForums
<nUboon2Age> and for months that was my only venue
<nUboon2Age> i had almost never used irc
<nUboon2Age> i think i found the Ubuntu CA team through the forums even
<nUboon2Age> and got tons 'o tek support through the forums
<nUboon2Age> i even found the irc channels through the forums
<nUboon2Age> i saw a note about #ubuntu-beginners
<nUboon2Age> now i'm a regular participant in #ubuntu-beginners
<jtatum> i just googled irssi ssl and the first hit is pleia2's site
<rww> hehe. atoponce's blog has a habit of appearing in irssi Google queries too
<jledbetter> I think I came through ubuntu-women
<pleia2> yeah, irssi ssl is one of the biggest search terms for getting to my site
<rww> I got to UW through an openweek presentation, I think. Gods only know how I got here.
<jtatum> was trying to see if there was a command line param for it
<jledbetter> rww, hehe
<jtatum> i don't think i'll ever get to like irssi though. i get how a irssi genius could be really 'productive' with it though
<jtatum> there's an emacs guru at the office. it's pretty awesome to watch
<rww> I'm a lot more happy with it than other clients. I can see how most people (especially non-ops) wouldn't be.
<pleia2> jtatum: heh, I'm in 86 channels on 8 or so networks, a gui client doesn't really cut it :\
<jtatum> wow
<jtatum> i will read your page more carefully in that case, pleia2
<pleia2> if you want to see the channel names instead of numbers, there was a good post about it on the debian planet today
<pleia2> http://www.die-welt.net/2010/12/because-people-asked-my-irssi-advanced-windowlist-setup/
<jtatum> i've cut down to two networks, but feel pressure for more
<rww> I went from two to one. Made things a lot less confusing.
<jtatum> scratch that - i forgot about the work network
<rww> "What do you mean, #ubuntu-california doesn't exist? Oh, wrong network. Again."
<jtatum> three networks
<pleia2> heh, it's easy to mix up oftc and freenode, similar channels
<jtatum> brought the cr-48 out but it won't associate with this coffee shop network
<pleia2> jtatum: sadness!
<jtatum> it's a pretty great box. this is how unr should work
<pleia2> I check my mailbox every day for a cr-48, none so far :(
 * pleia2 keeps waiting
<jtatum> aw
<jtatum> can't someone pull some strings? hehe
<jledbetter> the trackpad is ftl tho
<jtatum> yeah that trackpad makes me want to throw it out the window
<pleia2> jtatum: haha, actually today he was like "want me to talk to the team?"
<rww> are there any good netbook trackpads?
<jledbetter> the quick boot time makes me forgive its sins
<jledbetter> rww, good point
<pleia2> travel_mice++
<jtatum> cr-48 isn't exactly a netbook but good point rww
<jtatum> seidos is at noisebridge
<jtatum> D:
<seidos> i am.  which one are you jtatum?
<jtatum> i'm the jtatum one
<jtatum> not at noisebridge
<seidos> how'd you know i was here?
<rww> 02:42:47 -!- seidos [~seidos@nat-sonicnet.noisebridge.net] has joined #ubuntu-us-ca
<seidos> haha
<seidos> Computers are useless. They can only give you answers. —Pablo Picasso
<seidos> i thought jtatum was the jim guy i met
<pleia2> nah, the noisebridge/sflug jim is someone else
<pleia2> I don't think he uses irc
<rww> hrm, apparently it's 2am. I guess Linodes live in UTCland out of the box.
<jtatum> seidos: your hostmask says noisebridge in it
<seidos> drat, they kind of look the same
<seidos> jtatum, yeah, rww mentioned it
<jtatum> i still haven't been but really want to visit
<jtatum> don't make it up to the city as much as i want to
<rww> me either. BART needs to extend north ;P
<jtatum> also south
<seidos> i can represent you guys if you want.  i rode my bike here ^_^
<rww> yup. Sacramento to San Jose would be nice.
<jtatum> bart sj to sac would take how long? lol
<pleia2> hehe
<rww> I'd rather spend 2 hours on BART than 1 hour in traffic, though :\
<jtatum> santa cruz meeting over :) good meeting
<jtatum> right jledbetter ?
<jledbetter> nUboon2Age says later
<jledbetter> jtatum, fo shizzle
<MarkDude> grantbow, are you going to Ubuntu hour tomorrow?
<MarkDude> So I was wondering if anyone feels like volunteering for CLS on Jan 15th? https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtBpBSQOLdKtdFRFMVp5LWJKaTZqVU01ZVkyang4VFE&hl=en&authkey=CI7Psq0C
<MarkDude> And if folks have not signed up yet - http://clswest2011.eventbrite.com/ :)
<nUboon2Age> Yeah!  The first Lindependence Hour in Santa Cruz was a success!  6 people (2 had to cancel last minute)
<nUboon2Age> We forgot to take pictures
<MarkDude> \m/
 * MarkDude should have been there
<akk> yay nUboon2Age
 * MarkDude thinks that using social media can really help increase the numbers
<MarkDude> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2424094/Demographics%20Cali%20Team.png
<MarkDude> Demographics from the Teams FB
<sn9> LOL, i just discovered that on a norwegian keyboard, if you try to type double quotes with shift-2 when your fingers are one off to the right, it comes out as <3
<MarkDude> Rofl Carl from System76 is prolly going to send me a shirt and some stickers :D
 * MarkDude feels the need to state that he was compensated by ZA as companies do with Executives when they leave. 
<MarkDude> This was NOT a lack of $ thing on their part, nor was my pursuing other ventures a big acrimonious deal :)
 * MarkDude has been asked lots of questions regarding this, and to head some more off, I will do another blog post
<MarkDude> http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/fifthpillar/2010/12/30/wow-some-of-you-folks-have-lots-of-questions-zareason-is-ok/
<MarkDude> Post to clarify that all is well between myself and ZA :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-31
<pleia2> we'll be a few minutes late, but we'll be there :)
<nUboon2Age> well yvonne and i might be a few minutes late as well, but we'll be there.
<nUboon2Age> Hope to see y'all at the Ubuntu Hour: Palo Alto tonight, 7pm at Antonio's Nut House on California Ave (near Caltrain and near Park Ave.) outofjungle, crashsystems, crashsystems1, esrrms, jamalta, jledbetter, jtatum, pleia2, rww, Yasumoto
<nUboon2Age> Details and RSVP: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/605/detail/
<jtatum> greetings from the palo alto ubuntu hour
<jledbetter> in da hizouse (aka Antonio's Nut House)
<jledbetter> And more are showing up by the minute. Cool beans.
<jtatum> 7 people here
<jledbetter> MarkDude, WHAT? I heard you can't make it :(
<MarkDude> Yep
<jledbetter> Too bad :(
 * MarkDude was just given a todo list or two
 * MarkDude has had a few opportunities fall in his lap
<jledbetter> Well, opportunities are a good thing. Next time, hopefully.
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> Have to sort out a GK board vote on something urgent
 * MarkDude has one offer on the table- 1 already past. I feel special :)
<MarkDude> Like Sally Fields in that speech - you really like me
<MarkDude> I was really looking forward to going tho
<jledbetter> Yeah, this place is wild.
<MarkDude> Take pics
<MarkDude> The team needs stuff for social media
<MarkDude> This group is far more dynamic than the uniformed might think
<MarkDude> So we should inform them via stuff we do
 * MarkDude humbly thinks this will help the group grow, which would be awesome :)
<jledbetter> I agree about photos but not sure how people feel about being captured. Will ask :)
<jtatum> hey akk
<akk> hi jtatum
<jtatum> i thought maybe we'd see you in palo alto tonight
<akk> No, busy over the holidays.
<jtatum> yeah, i hear that
 * pleia2 waves
<akk> How's the palo alto UH going?
<akk> Is it still going on?
<pleia2> it's good :)
<pleia2> and yeah, still going on
<pleia2> MarkDude: jledbetter is very disappointed at the lack of MarkDude!
<pleia2> hi stbuurto!
<jtatum> greetings
<pleia2> :)
<jledbetter> Yes
<MarkDude> pleia2, I wish I could be there, but, I need to make sure that quite a few ducks in a row to be ready for CLS, and a talk on the 17th in LUGOD, and FUDcon at the end of the month
<pleia2> of course :)
<MarkDude> Holy crap I have a lot to do
<pleia2> just teasing
 * MarkDude has her shirt somewhere to
 * MarkDude is thinking of asking some groups for more SWAG
<MarkDude> I can ask more places than when I am employed :D
<MarkDude> Maybe see if we can get MS to pay for a geeknic or two
<MarkDude> YokoZar, are you in the living yet?
<MarkDude> Have you folks taken any pics at the Hour yet?
 * MarkDude is not saying we need live streaming or anything
<pleia2> jledbetter took some on her fancy camera
<pleia2> here's one with no people: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5308217691/
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5308275687/
<jtatum> ooh
<jtatum> we should do live streaming
<jtatum> maybe next time... i think i could make taht happen on ustream or something
<jtatum> whatever the foss ustream is
<MarkDude> Jono uses Ustream since it is the best option that works
<MarkDude> No real FOSS options
<pleia2> yeah :\
 * MarkDude is going to be trying to stream the Severed Fifth show on the 22nd
<MarkDude> That flying pig is cool
<pleia2> ok, heading home now :)
<jtatum> farewell
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Partimus edited
<jledbetter> I now have internet. Hello.
<jledbetter> http://www.flickr.com/photos/digifoo/5308649517/
<MarkDude> Is anyone up for either helping with live stream The Severed Fifth show in Oakland on the 22nd or helping record the video to be edited later? http://www.severedfifth.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=139
<seidos> actually, that reminds me, i need to listen to the music to see if there is a song i like
<MarkDude> Good luck :)
<MarkDude> Those of you about to rock, we salute you
<MarkDude> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2424094/6%20-%20Forgotten%20Heroes.mp3
<MarkDude> Best clip of it IMHO
<MarkDude> That was the point I knew it would be easy to promote his stuff
<seidos> what, no bit torrent link on severedfifth.com ?
 * MarkDude would still promote it if it sucked, it would just be much harder :)
<MarkDude> Just direct download
<seidos> direct download?  what's that?
<seidos> why would you promote something that sucked?
<seidos> i have some sucky stuff that *i* did, and i wouldn't torment people with it
<MarkDude> loyalty
<seidos> well, i tormented a friend of mine, but not with the worst of it
<seidos> MarkDude, are you a white cosmic dog?
 * MarkDude would not present a turd as anything else but a turd
<MarkDude> seidos, the answer to that question is *Mu*
<seidos> MarkDude, not Pi, but *Mu*?
<MarkDude> Yes
<MarkDude> There is a giant Mu in Walnut Creek near where we have geeknics, its pretty cool
<seidos> mu's look sad
<MarkDude> Mu can express the follies of mankind
<MarkDude> That most certainly can contain humor
<MarkDude> and of course sadness
<seidos> "seidos" can express the four noble truths.
 * MarkDude chooses to look at the positive side of things
<seidos> i choose to look at reality
<MarkDude> seidos, of course, I do not invalidate any of your beliefs or views :)
<seidos> never claimed you did MarkDude
<seidos> i don't invalidate any of yours either
 * MarkDude might suggest a difference between looking at the reality, and looking for the less savory aspects of a situation. Those will *always* be there. Finding them is not always a productive skill for me to dwell in.
<MarkDude> I know :)
<seidos> i don't recommend dwelling, whether positive or negative.
<MarkDude> Or, knowing there are always flaws differs from looking for them
<seidos> well, i suppose that isn't accurate
<seidos> during meditation rapture is supposed to be a mark
<seidos> though i tend to skip that part
<MarkDude> Well some Buddhists view + and - as pretty much the same
<seidos> flaws are superficial enough that they need not be searched for
<MarkDude> +1
<seidos> i don't think they should be dwelled on.  no point in dwelling on the flaws...well...unless you have a goal to it
<seidos> then i suppose it could be worth it
<seidos> as he scratches his head though there is no itch
<MarkDude> ^^^ that is the *key* if you ask me.
<MarkDude> Pushing through negativity makes sense if there *is* a purpose that will help you in the long run\
<MarkDude> even if you did not laugh, do you understand my answer?
<seidos> yes and no is mu
<MarkDude> In a way it is a Schrödinger's cat of philosophy
<MarkDude> You are correct both answers do exist in the answer, it acknowledges them both.
<MarkDude> Soon, when you are able to grab the pebble from my hand, you will be ready to leave for your Journeys, Grasshopper.
<MarkDude> You have already mastered walking on layers of rice paper without breaking any of them :)
<seidos> and when you know the four noble truths, you'll be able to leave on yours
 * MarkDude smiles and thanks you for your truth
<seidos> it is not my truth.  i do not own it.
<MarkDude> You are a vessel that carries it, minutiae in details of grammar are distractions
<MarkDude> Your path in 2011 will be a great one.
<seidos> what isn't a distraction?
<MarkDude> always a student/teacher, dont forget the other half of that equation
<seidos> no word for student/teacher
<seidos> should be
<MarkDude> yes there are lots
<seidos> but that might be deemed a minutiae of grammar
<seidos> such as?
<MarkDude> yin/yang for one, Dao for another
<seidos> might as well say Mu.
<MarkDude> Yes, because it answers both questions at once
<seidos> no, because it is not a true pointer to a teacher/student student label
<MarkDude> Just as the Master can never stay enlightened, if the do not do the other side and chop wood, carry water
<seidos> no, because if the master stops chopping wood and carrying water, they will die.
<MarkDude> If those are viewed as one, instead of two items, it becomes an answer of how to do both best
<seidos> but i suppose it depends on what you believe happens after death
<MarkDude> Some Masters can forget that they need to continue to learning
<MarkDude> so they most also be a student, to be the best teacher
<seidos> i don't disagree.  which is why i thought there should be a specific word for teacher/student.
<MarkDude> It has no start or end, the only piece you need to answer using that Truth of Life is to figure out where your are in life now
<seidos> google doesn't have a recommendation -_-
<MarkDude> Bali has no word for Art, it is inherent in most things they do
<MarkDude> Google switched their motto a while ago
<MarkDude> Now it is Try sorta to not be evil
<seidos> have you been to Bali?
<MarkDude> No, but, I will go at some point
 * MarkDude has friends that have been
<seidos> i don't plan on going
<seidos> and why do you say this about Google?
<MarkDude> I admire that some things can become so entwined in a community, that it need not be stated
<seidos> an appreciation for silence, interesting
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-01
<jtatum> californians observing eastern time: happy new year
<MarkDude> .•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆ ★ ☆¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆
<MarkDude> ╔╗╔╦══╦═╦═╦╗╔╗ ★ ★ ★
<MarkDude> ║╚╝║══║═║═║╚╝║ ☆¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆
<MarkDude> ║╔╗║╔╗║╔╣╔╩╗╔╝ ★ NEW YEAR ☆ 2011
<MarkDude> ╚╝╚╩╝╚╩╝╚╝═╚╝ ￥☆★☆★☆￥ ★☆
<DarkwingDuck> Same to you too Mark
 * MarkDude decided to stay home
<MarkDude> Figured partying with some of the Destructoid crew might not be what I need
<MarkDude> How are you doing? Do you have exploding stuff outside also?
<DarkwingDuck> Oh yes.
<DarkwingDuck> I set some crazy stuff off....
<DarkwingDuck> I think the cops might show up because of my poppers
 * MarkDude has a few marine flares and smoke cannisters
<MarkDude> at someone elses house tho
<DarkwingDuck> I made a couple of... noise makers that I learned in the Military
<MarkDude> With a item that helps freeze stuff?
<MarkDude> an item
<DarkwingDuck> Naww...
<DarkwingDuck> It's ahame brew
<DarkwingDuck> *Home brew
<MarkDude> Rain just started also
 * MarkDude alwys liked lighting off stuff when the ground was a little damp
<MarkDude> if not you need some fire inhibitor type thing of some sort
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> We played around with some stuff in the service. it was mostly to startle
<MarkDude> No doubt
<MarkDude> I hear car alarms, no dogs tho
<pleia2> the rain last night was great, it started on cue when the fireworks at ferry building ended
<pleia2> happy new year everyone :)
<jledbetter> Happy New year to you too pleia2
<jledbetter> Dreary day. Bleh.
<MarkDude> jledbetter, we have no snow
<seidos> it's the best day ever!  *tries to levitate*
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-02
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/10/December edited
<MarkDude> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2424094/FOSS%20Wars%203.jpg
<MarkDude> Which FOSS people do you know?
<pleia2> who is the guy next to ryan?
<sn9> and who is that on the far right?
<pleia2> larry!
<sn9> sorry, the yoda ears threw me
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> Mace Windu is Michael Van Riper
<MarkDude> He is now the CM for Google 's world wide groups
<rww> for the normal people, Mace Windu is the one with the purple glowing stick
<MarkDude> rww lol
<pleia2> MarkDude: ah ok :)
<MarkDude> When I asked him if it was cool he said sure - make me Vader its fine
 * MarkDude met him at OpenWebCamp in 2008.
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January02 edited
<MarkDude> rww, what about a pic of you as C-3PO?Maybe a Jawa?
<rww> no thanks ;P
<MarkDude> Np, just checking :)
<nUboon2Age> correction rww and jtatum: the proprietary technology BART (the M$ of the Bay Area public transit) needs to be replaced by a sustainable, affordable more FLOSS-like rail system (see Caltrain for an example).  It is neither, but because it is so extravagantly and prohibitively priced it sucks down by far most of the $ available for public transit and leaves little for maintenance let alone expansion of FLOSS-like
<nUboon2Age> alternatives.
<nUboon2Age> plus Amtrack is already serving SJ to Sac.  It just needs to run more frequently.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-26
<locodir-user> #espanol
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> anyone?
<locodir-user> i have a problem, i can't start my pc
<locodir-user> i have a panic error
<locodir-user> in ubuntu 11.10
<locodir-user> df
<locodir-user> .
<locodir-user> #/spanol
<zozlo> hi guys
<zozlo> i have a problem
<zozlo> :(
<zozlo> i can't start my pc
<zozlo> i have a kernel panic in ubuntu 11.10
<zozlo> anyone could help me? :(
<zozlo> ?
<zozlo> #espanol
<zozlo> #ubuntu-espanol
<philipballew> zozlo, lets see whats up here
<zozlo> hi
<zozlo> i have a problem
<philipballew> your a spanish speaker I see?
<zozlo> well my spanish is better than my english
<zozlo> but my problem is the same in any lenguage
<zozlo> hhe
<zozlo> i don't know how i get a kernel panic this morning when i turn on my pc
<zozlo> and i can not fix it, well to start i don't know how to fix it , or if is easy or the steps to do it
<philipballew> well I can direct you to a Spanish speaking channel as well. is this the first channel youve looked for help on?
<zozlo> yes
<philipballew> also a temp solution can be booting into a older kernal i think
<zozlo> i already tried
<zozlo> and i have the same message
<zozlo> buxybox v1.18 (ubuntu 1:1.18.4-2ubuntu2)
<zozlo> kernel panic-not syncing:attempt to kill init
<philipballew> i would try #ubuntu for help or #ubuntu-beginners or #ubuntu-mx for the Mexico channel if you want someone who doesnt only know enough Spanish to order at taco bell. Also lets see what that error googled does
<zozlo> ok phil
<zozlo> i'll try in mx
<zozlo> #ubuntu-mx
<zozlo> there is no one in mx
<philipballew> theres like 10 to 15?
<philipballew> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage
<philipballew> zozlo, try #ubuntu-es
<philipballew> its all spanish.
 * philipballew was unaware ubuntu had a Spanish channel. sounds nice
<ariley> morning @grantbow
<grantbow> morning ariley
<ariley> ok
 * pleia2 waves to ariley 
<grantbow> afternoon actually
<grantbow> hiya pleia2
<ariley> morning pleia2
<ariley> afternoon all
<pleia2> ariley: drop me a note if/when you'll be in the area, or come by the next ubuntu hour, ubuntu unleased 2011 is all yours :)
<ariley> sure
<ariley> thanks
<pleia2> welcome
<MarkDude> grantbow, ....
<MarkDude> I am still waiting for monkey pics
<MarkDude> Do I need to edit some?
<grantbow> MarkDude! didn't get many clear ones
<MarkDude> Thats ok
 * pleia2 wants lions
<MarkDude> You were tooo busy DOING things
 * grantbow has lions
<pleia2> MarkDude: you /still/ owe me a bio and photo for the partimus site
<grantbow> best not in a penguin suit I'm guessing
<pleia2> grantbow: oh and I'd love a partimus blog post from you about your adventures in kenya, somehow with a tie-in to partimus (that's possible, right?) :)
<pleia2> hehe
<grantbow> ok
<MarkDude> Always best in a penguin suit
<MarkDude> If you can learn one thing from me
<MarkDude> It IS, anything that can be done with a hand
<MarkDude> IS infinitely funnier with flipper
<MarkDude> And therefore better
<grantbow> MarkDude, where are you working now?
<MarkDude> Well, maybe that logic falls apart
<MarkDude> Starbucks near my house
<grantbow> oh, I didn't know that
<grantbow> we missed you at dvlug.org
 * MarkDude gets more work done here
<MarkDude> TOO MANY shiny objects at LaScala
<grantbow> it can get blinding
<MarkDude> Yes
<grantbow> so ariely, you want to do a simple package?
<MarkDude> So many languages spoken also
<ariley> yes
<ariley> @grantbow
 * MarkDude shuts up, actual doing OF STUFF
<grantbow> we'get got the git repo. It's been almost forever since I've done any packaging but I'll remember quickly. https://github.com/anth1y/Habit
<MarkDude> grantbow, has forgotten more than most folks know....
<MarkDude> :)
 * grantbow blushes, thanks
<ariley> I concur
<grantbow> what docs have you been looking at to get started?
<ariley> for packaging
<ariley> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html
<ariley> unfortunately  (* or fortunately) the example package had bugs
<grantbow> a link from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - cool, first time I've read these
<grantbow> oh, bugs because it's old according to the link I gave
<ariley> yeah
<grantbow> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ is the new one
<ariley> that is the one I was following
 * grantbow cleans his ears
<pleia2> if you guys find confusion/problems/etc with these guides, it would be super helpful if you emailed a list of issues to dholbach@ubuntu.com (feel free to Cc: me)
<grantbow> UDD vs. traditional, interesting
<pleia2> he's been trying to get testers for the docs
<grantbow> aha!
<ariley> WELL then
<grantbow> dholbach rocks
<ariley> I will gladly send my screenshots over
<pleia2> I think he's out this week for the holidays
<pleia2> great
<grantbow> http://www.debian.org/devel/ is of course another good reference
<ariley> heavy
<grantbow> focusing on developer.ubuntu.com is best, especially if testing is needed
<ariley> @pleia2 which email of yours should I use to cc
<ariley> ok
<pleia2> ariley: use lyz@ubuntu.com
<ariley> @ grantbow
<pleia2> thanks
<ariley> no thank you
<pleia2> you're welcome to tell him I sent you, he might redirect you to a larger team working on the document but he's the leader-type and will know best
<grantbow> nice
<grantbow> ariley, so your http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=123 arrived?
<ariley> yes
<grantbow> how do you like it?
<ariley> I like it
<ariley> lost of pockets
<ariley> lots of pockets
<ariley> but I need a cross strap for it when I ride my bike
<ariley> it's better than my hipster backpack which is HUGE
<grantbow> good thing you got one before they ran out of stock
<ariley> exactly
<grantbow> ogio vamp, nice
<ariley> it's nice
<ariley> I'll bring it by
<grantbow> http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/commute-2 looks good too
<grantbow> but doesn't help us package :-)
<ariley> nope
<grantbow> quickly is cool
<ariley> very
<grantbow> I don't know how well it would do for a shell script. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly
<grantbow> should work
<ariley> it's all python
<ariley> I'm looking around
<grantbow> Rick Spencer and Jono will be happy you're looking at it :-)
<pleia2> ah yeah, dholbach is out through jan 9th http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2011/12/morocco/
<grantbow> k, thanks
<MarkDude> Quickly NEEDS some love
<MarkDude> IMHO
<akk> Agreed.
<akk> Anything you make with it will have tons of dependencies (really only works on a machine where the full desktop is installed)
<akk> and the GUI builder is pretty confusing.
<broder> isn't the gui builder just glade?
<broder> (not that glade isn't incredibly suckful)
<akk> yes, I think so, and it's very confusing
<broder> i tend to hold that against gtk, because i think its layout model is on crack, and everybody else is just trying to deal as best they can
<akk> I'm not wild about gtk's layout models either. But glade's confusingness goes beyond that.
<akk> Just things like "where would I look for a widget of this type?" and "What the heck do those weird icons mean?"
<broder> oh yeah, sure
<grantbow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<grantbow> ariley so a1 is out, a2 is Feb
<ariley> sounds like a plan
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> anyone can help me? !!!!!!!!!
<locodir-user> i need to mount my hard drive again
<locodir-user> im using a live cd to acces the internet to find the way to fix my pc
<locodir-user> :(
<grantbow> man mount
<grantbow> mount -t ext4 /dev/sdax /mnt
<grantbow> depending on your sda partition number and the directory you want to mount on
<locodir-user> mount: only root can do that
<locodir-user> :(
<grantbow> on the live CD root shouldn't have a password
<grantbow> as I recall
<grantbow> so sudo mount -t ....
<locodir-user> dont work
<locodir-user> how can i try to format the HD and try to mount it?
<ariley> this should help
<grantbow> gparted or disk utility
<ariley> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-disk-format/
<ariley> or disk utility like grantbow said
<grantbow> it should work though
<grantbow> tyr "sudo su -"
<grantbow> try
<grantbow> that should give you root
<locodir-user> yes, i have root now
<grantbow> with great power comes great responsibility - be careful with that :-)
<locodir-user> root@ubuntu:~# sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdax /mnt mount: special device /dev/sdax does not exist root@ubuntu:~#
<grantbow> need to replace x with the partition #
<locodir-user> how i can know the partition #?
<grantbow> gparted or disk utility
<locodir-user> ok
<locodir-user> take a lot to scan for devices
<locodir-user> and partitions
<locodir-user> gparted
<MarkDude> Welcome to uuid fun
<MarkDude> Worth the effort,but a hassle
<locodir-user> mount: special device /dev/sda4 does not exist
<locodir-user> :(
<locodir-user> ok
<locodir-user> im trying to format as ext4
<locodir-user> to see if i can mount it in blank
<locodir-user> and install ubuntu 11.10 againt
<locodir-user> again
<locodir-user> at least i save my files in min.us
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-27
<The_Letter_M> Hello All
<The_Letter_M> When is the next Geeknic?
<pleia2> none planned at the moment
<The_Letter_M> Ahh
<The_Letter_M> How are you pleia2 ?
<pleia2> I'm good, you?
<The_Letter_M> I'm doing well
<The_Letter_M> I finally found a job back in the Bay Area
<pleia2> congrats
<The_Letter_M> Thanks
<The_Letter_M> You joined one of the Xubuntu teams recently right?
<pleia2> yeah, took over as website and marketing lead
<The_Letter_M> Ahh
<The_Letter_M> cool
<MarkDude> Android dev summit https://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/android-builders-summit/cfp in Feb
<MarkDude> CFP closes Jan 6th
<philipballew> Im at my uncles house, the windows devlouper. He wpnt stop asking me if i'd like any windows licenses.
<pleia2> messing with you? :)
<akk> Tell him you can get him a discount on a full ubuntu license.
<philipballew> he is showing me how cool visual studio is. i said, yeah, thats cool, but i use vi. He says. "well thats your problem"
<philipballew> maybe the giant ubuntu sticker on my laptop attracts the wrong attention pleia2 akk
<philipballew> So I decided to port scan him
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-28
<bkerensa> hello folks
<bkerensa> I made Ubuntu Oregon a chrome theme today.... If California wants one just let me know ;)
<jyo> The Google+ / Gmail contacts integration is actually pretty nice.
<bkerensa> yep
<akk> input jump_smart
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-29
<pleia2> bkerensa: only if it's pink
<bkerensa> pleia2: I can make it pink lol
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> the chrome theme I use is full of awesome pink, I couldn't give it up
<bkerensa> :D I think your loco would need to have a consensus on their official theme being pink though :D
<pleia2> actually, I lied, I use "Use system title bar and borders"
<pleia2> which means pink
<pleia2> that's pretty funny actually
<pleia2> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fiejadjmcgacmocgeegodfhligbpecdg
<pleia2> <3
<bkerensa> MarkDude:  Will Chris be at UDS?
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks :)
<izdubar> Lol bkerensa
 * izdubar cant say what he said
<izdubar> Mpst likely no
 * MarkDude plans on going there as part of GIMP 1st
<MarkDude> FOSS needs to give Gimp some love
<grantbow> hi ariley
<ariley> hi grantbow
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I give GIMP love every week
<ariley> hi pleia2
<pleia2> hey ariley
<ariley> I'm in the city tmrw
<MarkDude> Hello everyone. pleia2 -- bierte may be visiting SF in Spring :)
<pleia2> MarkDude: cool :)
<grantbow> ariley you aren't in the city today?
<grantbow> MarkDude wow
<ariley> yes but today is gone
<grantbow> it's not over till it's over at noisebridge
<grantbow> ariley - if anyone has questions for me please relay or refer them here :-)
<pleia2> he parted
<pleia2> grantbow: you coming down for scale?
 * pleia2 works on scale wiki page
<grantbow> no plans for scale yet
<grantbow> probably won't make it
<nhaines> pleia2: if I can figure out thanks for what, then you're welcome.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: scale stuff :)
<nhaines> Unless it was the email forward; in that case, you're welcome.  :)
<pleia2> we're booth #4!
<MarkDude> Booth 4?
<nhaines> No prob.  I was out and about yesterday wen it came in and was just really happy I saw it today and remembered!
<pleia2> MarkDude: on the exhibit floor at scale
<nhaines> One day I'll get them to stop bicapping Ubucon!  :)
<MarkDude> Well yes, Fedora is 28. It appears they are keeping the Distros separate
<MarkDude> grantbow, Alison has a commuter bus driving folks down for cheap
<grantbow> MarkDude, thanks for the tip
<jyo> Nice that the inflatable penguin for scale has ubuntu colors.
<Gareth> MarkDude: distros aren't kept seperate on purpose :)  Some groups request to be near other groups.  I also end up placing groups where I think they'll work the best for the show, best for floor traffic, etc.
<Gareth> nhaines: any updates to the UbuCon schedule?
<MarkDude> Oh I know Gareth - its cool. Always consider me to be using the <sarcasm font>
<Gareth> :)
<MarkDude> Just keep me away from those Slack folks....
<MarkDude> lol
<Gareth> unfortunately no Slackware officially there.
<MarkDude> You say that as if they really exist
 * MarkDude met a few in the South
<MarkDude> All I seen so far. The South.
<MarkDude> They have such a deep southern accent - they make Akgraner sound like British royalty
<MarkDude> Just to clarify, Slack folks are not bad. And nothing is wrong with most people from the South
<MarkDude> http://www.g4tv.com/attackoftheshow/blog/post/719382/the-worst-star-wars-toy-ever/
<MarkDude> Star Wars - destroyed Alderaan rocks
<pleia2> hahaha
<MarkDude> Sry pleia2 ;)
<MarkDude> Not to bring up old wounds and such, its as if a million sould creid out, bad marketing
<Faqtotum> "sould creid" ? me no understandy
<pleia2> a typo of "souls cried"
<Faqtotum> ohhh
<Faqtotum> i've pretty much firmly decided not to go to scale this year
<MarkDude> well you should g Faqtotum
<MarkDude> g= go
<Faqtotum> why?
<MarkDude> Becasue
<MarkDude> you should
<jyo> pleia2: Speaking of Scale, say hi to Owen for me. :)
<Faqtotum> i've looked long and hard and found no reason at all
<MarkDude> Smog?
<MarkDude> Gangs?
<MarkDude> The beauty of the Inland Empire?
<MarkDude> Plasitc surgery?
<Faqtotum> meh, we have smog and gangs in Sac too, which is also inland
<MarkDude> Let me know when one idea resonates...
<jyo> What about orange groves?
<Faqtotum> there are also billboards for plastic surgery here too
<MarkDude> well LA sucks far less than excremento, IMHO
<Faqtotum> i disagree
<Faqtotum> i've always hated LA
<MarkDude> Well, that is actually a *which turd is shinier* proposition
<MarkDude> :D
<Faqtotum> i can't believe i was actually considering relocating to LA
<MarkDude> Hate is a strong word young Skywalker
<Faqtotum> the sooner i'm back in SF the better
<ariley> hey grantbow
<grantbow> hey ariley
<ariley> let
<ariley> let's get to it
<grantbow> I'm about to checking my dh_make result I'm tinkering with per the instructions
<grantbow> err, check in
<ariley> ok
<ariley> yeah I was wondering about that
<grantbow> wondering what?
<ariley> do I need to tar the source
<grantbow> what I did was create a new directory called habit
<ariley> ok that I have
<grantbow> copy in the files I wanted (not the .git dir)
<grantbow> run tar -czf habit-3.3.tar.gz habit
<ariley> how do I get your latest version of habit
<grantbow> then rm -rf habit
<grantbow> then bzr dh-make habit 3.3 habit-3.3.tar.gz
<ariley> ok
<grantbow> it's a git fork so you have to merge it
<grantbow> the default dh_make needs lots of tweaking
<ariley> hold on brb
<ariley> back
<grantbow> k
<ariley> sorry trying to learn how to merge
<ariley> will you be on later tonight?
<grantbow> I can be
<ariley> I have an interview @ 3pm i'll probably be home 5-6pm
<pleia2> good luck :)
<ariley> thanks
<ariley> it's just a helpdesk position
<grantbow> ok! good luck!
<ariley> so for git $ git checkout master
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-30
<grantbow> maybe a newbie question: any idea why in debian/source/options extend-diff-ignore = "(^|/)(\.bzr)$" isn't excluding the .bzr directory in a source/format 1.0 package?
<erichammond> grantbow: Does this work better? ^\.bzr$|/\.bzr$
<ariley> hey grantbow
<grantbow> erichammond: I used diff-ignore instead of extend-diff-ignore thanks to broder and it seems to work.
<grantbow> thanks for the suggestion
<grantbow> hey ariley
<ariley> hey
<erichammond> grantbow: Just figured it might not be completely Perl-RE compatible.
<erichammond> glad you solved it.
<grantbow> I'm learning. thanks :-)
<grantbow> ariley: pull request sent
<ariley> got it
<ariley> grantbow: merged
<grantbow> the developer.ubuntu.com doesn't have enough detail yet IMHO but it's getting close.
<ariley> I concur
<grantbow> I've queued an email to dholbach for what I found while going through it and what I think.
<grantbow> I don't think you haven't gone through it all yet
<ariley> no I definitely have not
<ariley> but I totally got stumped
<ariley> and felt like I was missing something
<grantbow> the bzr and ppa stuff I'm tripping on now
<grantbow> I got an error when I tried to upload the source package to the ppa about "checksum doesn't match" but it should match
<ariley> wierd
<grantbow> the debian documentation kind of goes to the other extreme but is a very very good reference
<ariley> ok
<ariley> I'll take a look at it tmrw
<ariley> this is all a bit over my head
<grantbow> one step at a time, everyone starts at the beginning
<grantbow> so will you get a call back on that interview you went to?
<ariley> don't know
<grantbow> good luck with it
<ariley> it was for an IT consultant firm
<ariley> I don't really have enough WIndows experience
<grantbow> Too many people don't see the value in Linux experience for gui-monkeys who know half as much :-)
<philipballew> Can anyone recomend a good place to buy a domain?
<pleia2> gandi.net has been full of awesome forever, but they aren't cheap
<bkerensa> I have used Namecheap for a decade but they are affiliated with eNom, Inc which censors domains
<bkerensa> so essentially they are just another GoDaddy :)
<philipballew> will certain registers have more features I assume?
<bkerensa> essentially they are all the same across the board but some charge for features that other offer for free
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> alright. I like things that are kinda cheep.
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> if they sold domains at a thrift store, id buy them there
<bkerensa> well Namecheap has a offer atm I think if you register a .com they give you the .org for free
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-31
<bkerensa> cancel that they ended that promo the other day :(
<bkerensa> gandi.net is good though like pleia2 said
<philipballew> im looking for like 5 to 15 probably. Ill need to keep on the hunt!
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> also 1and1 charges 99 cents for your first one I think
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> If you buy in volume like 50+ domain names you can usually get discounts
<philipballew> that looks like a good deal
<pleia2> I haven't heard anything bad about 1and1 (and they're based out of the philly region, so I used to know some folks who worked there, good people)
<philipballew> they say there several dollers a month. I think ill look for a yearly basis. I found one for 15. thats kinda expensive, but i have a account with them. called n0-ip
<pleia2> yeah, gandi.net is $15/yr, I call that expensive :)
<pleia2> I just moved princessleia.com and wallaceandgromit.net to gandi this morning, and I maintain krumba.ch, simcoec.at and caligulac.at there
<pleia2> still have a pile of domains with godaddy, I'm still pondering what to do
<philipballew> stupid sopa...
<bkerensa> well
<pleia2> I've hated godaddy for a long time, just never got around to doing anything about it
<bkerensa> Namecheap is kind of a conundrum.... I like them and I know one of their PR people who also works for Mashable but they technically register domains through eNom and eNom will shut any domain down that it wants and has shut down domains owned by Cubans and also shutdown domains because they ran sites that talked about certain prescription drugs and "allegedly" were not pharmacy sites idk
<bkerensa> people are just starting to mull this over on Reddit apparently finding out they went from one evil to another
<bkerensa> I pay like $8 a year
<philipballew> godaddy seems to me pleia2 like a place that advertises themselves as a hooters for the internet... I dont really approve of it.
<bkerensa> but I also have over 50 domain names so I get a discount from Namecheap.... their "Gold" discount
<philipballew> there commercials are different
<bkerensa> philipballew: Good point they are pretty degrading to women.... and the whole fiasco with the founder shooting an elephant :( plus they try and force sell stuff when you just want a domain
<philipballew> the super bowl adds make me wonder who they are trying to sell to bkerensa in many ways. they must have a lot of money if they want to do that
<pleia2> I have mixed feelings about the "objectification of women" discussion, personally I find it cheap and off-putting, but professionally I'm more annoyed by all the junk they try to sell you when you just want to renew a domain
<pleia2> (I find objectification of women a problem in areas where women are a degraded minority anyway, but I don't think I'd consider godaddy in this region)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Or when you register a domain they try and sling their budget hosting, seo and mail packages =/
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, it's really annoying
<philipballew> yeah, its not the type of add i'd feel comfortable with with my mother in the room if you know what i mean
<bkerensa> Fortunately I dont watch the Super Bowl so I guess I miss a lot of their ads :D
<pleia2> haha, same
<philipballew> i always go to super bowl parties because they have free food
<bkerensa> pleia2: If/when you have a chance might you peak at this and if you want give some feedback
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/ApprovalApplication
<bkerensa> I plan to submit for January meeting
<pleia2> bkerensa: what did -or do at CLS?
<bkerensa> pleia2: Well just participated we didnt have a booth but there were three of us and we went because it was before OSCON and we needed to get oriented since MarkDude only gave us two days notice that we would have a booth :(
<pleia2> bkerensa: not criticizing, you might want to mention that on the app "$x number of loco members participated to develop our leadership skills for the team" or somesuch
<bkerensa> ok
<pleia2> and I'd also say you had a booth at oscon right there on the wiki page so they don't need to click through and read the loco directory entry
<bkerensa> ahh k
<pleia2> (same with puppetconf)
<pleia2> and putting them in chronological order would be helpful on the brain :)
<bkerensa> k
<pleia2> aaand I would suggest having other members of the team attend the approval meeting, you're a very out-there person so it may seem like you're the only active member of the team, they loco council will want to see that there are other members around
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah I can have people show up thats not a problem... I'm hoping some good considering goes into approving it because there has been a slight decrease in activity and I think it may be a result of me actually telling people we should wait on the application
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> They wanted me to apply back in October
<pleia2> ah, well hopefully the news that you're moving forward with it now will draw them back :)
<bkerensa> But I mean when it comes to events we generally have 15-30 people at every event
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> w00t, transfer to gandi finished
<bkerensa> heh
<pleia2> godaddy sure doesn't make it easy
<bkerensa> they need to make transfers of domains sameday
<pleia2> unlock, auth code, confirm
<Gareth> nhaines: ping
<MarkDude> bkerensa, you are including 2010 for OSCON?
<MarkDude> No one had booths for CLS as far as I can rememebr
<bkerensa> MarkDude: It doesnt mention us having a booth at CLS just that we participated in the event (showed up and went to sessions) its a unconf so nobody really has booths
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Ok, makes sense. I was wondering why you were asked about it
<MarkDude> Still was curious about OSCON 2010
<nhaines> Gareth: pong!  Sorry, been super busy and away this week, and it's going to continue for another day....
<nhaines> Gareth: Feel free to send a query or an email, I do see emails on my phone at least.  :)
<Gareth> nhaines: if you can all the UbuCon speakers, those that haven't alredy, to register and submit their UbuCon talks into the SCALE CFP system.  That will make things easier to publish to the schedule of events.
<MarkDude> Anyone up for checking out my zombie comic book?
<MarkDude> pretty much safe for work
<Gareth> MarkDude: url?
<MarkDude> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/105095769731159704550/albums/5692031109692390289
 * MarkDude is calling this - *career roulette*
<Gareth> MarkDude: cool shots.
<akk> yeah ... not sure they seem that comic-book like, but they're fun
<MarkDude> akk,  well it will be a mix of pics, drawings and edited pics
<MarkDude> techincally a live action zombie comic book...
<MarkDude> Early on, I decided- to NOT have all ot the zombies be hella gross
<MarkDude> akk, should I order the shirt for D ?
<akk> Sure, go ahead whenever it's convenient.
<akk> less gross zombies sound like a good idea -- we've all seen the standard version by now.
<dragon> MarkDude: another ping!
<nhaines> Gareth: sure thing!
<MarkDude> hey dragon
<Gareth> nhaines: thanks
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-01
<pleia2> I never heard back from Darkwing regarding CDs for SCALE :(
<pleia2> just sent the request to shipit, hopefully it'll arrive on time
<pleia2> hopefully he's ok
<pleia2> anyway, meeting tonight :)
<greg-g> pleia2: btw, thanks for the saved monkey retweet last night, it made me so happy when I read that in the middle of the night (while Rowan was nursing)
<pleia2> greg-g: sure, I was happy to hear the monkey was home :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-24
<steevb> hello\
<pleia2> hello
<toddc> hello welcome
<bkerensa> Happy Holidays Californians!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-25
<steevb> Merry Christmas Everyone!
<philipballew> Good thing you don't work for Netflix today pleia2 since your on call.
<pleia2> philipballew: haha, truth
<pleia2> my servers are behaving themselves so far :)
<philipballew> They must have been well trained.
<pleia2> I am very good at my job
<pleia2> hehe
<philipballew> we are good at what we do most often I would think.
<philipballew> I doubt many people need server help on a day when most people are off work and stuff.
<pleia2> harddrive failures don't take holidays
<philipballew> Can not agree more there
<MarkDude> Maligayang Pasko! is how to say Merry Christmas in Filipino
<MarkDude> Greetings pleia2 philipballew , everyone
<pleia2> g'day MarkDude
 * philipballew waves at MarkDude 
<MarkDude> Saw this a bit ago, found it amusing >>> http://lh3.ggpht.com/-tKsFAgEvTzE/UFGPDFid64I/AAAAAAAAc0s/nzuIX9hhcT4/guinness-records-2013-9%25255B2%25255D.jpg?imgmax=800
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [152708]
<MarkDude> New Guiness records
<MarkDude> http://www.amusingplanet.com/2012/09/new-entries-to-guinness-world-records.html
<darthrobot> Title: [New Entries to The Guinness World Records 2013 | Amusing Planet]
<pleia2> hahaha
<MarkDude> That was the Hello Kitty winner
<MarkDude> Made me feel better about my interest in Hello Kitty
 * MarkDude thinks it is similar to how some folks watch that show HOARDERS, and think- hey Im not that bad :D
 * MarkDude got another nice blue HK pair of socks 
<philipballew> MarkDude, so hows the Hello Kitty collection coming for you?
<MarkDude> Other clothes also, just mentioning the important stuff
<MarkDude> philipballew, ok, it seems its harder for guys to collect
<philipballew> MarkDude, because the hello kitty clothes do not fit people over 12?
<MarkDude> Its the related pink issue that some women may face intech
<MarkDude> Im ok with some pink, just not ALL pink
<philipballew> sounds like the talk dropping in #ubuntu-women right now
 * philipballew wears all pink 
<MarkDude> actually, go to Target, they have HK stuff for women
<MarkDude> Oooooh, need to add that to my backup puppy install
<philipballew> so hows the glamor shots you take coming MarkDude ?
<MarkDude> Ok, on break a bit
<MarkDude> Planning some fun for 2013
<MarkDude> futuristic pinup style
<MarkDude> My bluff has been called, so I am gonna pose
<philipballew> when are you gonna do a pinup of me?
<MarkDude> Not sure about all that yet
<MarkDude> in 2013 dude
<MarkDude> At thgis point I am dressing up as Hunter S Thompson
<MarkDude> Told them I was not willing to take all sorts of drugs tro make it authentic
<MarkDude> Ex gf is taking the pics, so its a bit of Cali-casual. Gf is ok with it. I am think of doing a HK style theme, problem is- there is not enough for me to pick from
<MarkDude> Still on quest for black pajamas with just a small amount of pink- or maybe no pink
<MarkDude> philipballew, for your shoot, I think a Hawaiian theme might work
<philipballew> so maybe like a  hula skirt and my "Jesus sandles" as you call them.
<MarkDude> Also, keep an eye for secret agent stuff. If we can do a James Bond or 50=60s style
<MarkDude> Well yes, Jesus sandals are a must
<MarkDude> Similar to Rikii Endsley and her awesome glasses
<philipballew> they went over well at oscon. Id walk up to people and say "wanna try Ubuntu" they'd look at the sandals, and walk away from the booth.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-26
<bkerensa> MarkDude: So looks like I might have a house in the Sierra Nevadas :s
<bkerensa> and sadly looks like I may have owned it for the last 7 years unknowingly
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-27
<dragon> MarkDude: BBQ?
<MarkDude> dragon, = maybe sunday?
<MarkDude> You have a monitor that will work with the Pis?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-28
<dragon> MarkDude: I have a monitor with DVI. Let me check it for HDMI.
<dragon> And yes, Sunday sounds great.
<dragon> Heading to Mt. Madonna on Saturday. You're welcome to join if you want!
<bkerensa> pleia2: You by chance about? :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: replied to your email
<bkerensa> k
<grantbow> let's see, what should I podcast about next... http://dvlug.org
<darthrobot> [R: www.dvlug.org] Title: [Diablo Valley Linux Users Group]
<grantbow> Maybe something talked about on an email list recently... lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2012-December/thread.html
 * grantbow rsyncs raring alpha images
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-29
<raevol> philipballew: i guess wayland hit 1.0.0 in october?
<raevol> i wonder why that wasn't bigger news?
<philipballew> raevol, because these days people just want linux to work and noone cares much about what their desktop does behind the scene.
<philipballew> this is because the people whgo work on desktop stuff do such a great job
<raevol> well, but from a technical standpoint, it's a big deal
<raevol> i wonder when it's going to be usable enough for ubuntu?
<philipballew> no idea myself.
<philipballew> I have noo idea what is going on in the linux desktop world
<raevol> haha
<philipballew> I just know what happen enough to fix my laptop
<philipballew> 13.04 is nice though
<pleia2> there are a lot of bugs still, not the least of which: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/954352
<darthrobot> Title: [Bug #954352 “Enable wayland backend” : Bugs : “gtk+3.0” package : Ubuntu]
<philipballew> another reason I am not running wayland
<raevol> well, i am looking forward to when it's ready :)
<raevol> i wonder if the noveau driver will have caught up by then (and be usable in wayland)
<philipballew> raevol, you should run it now
<philipballew> live life on the edge
<raevol> nah :P
<raevol> hahahaha
<raevol> i guess i could run it on my netbook since i never use that anymore
<philipballew> netbooks are nice
<raevol> it was a life saver when i was in school
<raevol> but now that i am only ever at work, home, or socializing, it's pretty unnecessary, especially with a smartphone
 * philipballew does not own a smartphone
<dragon> In Soviet Russia, smartphones own you!
<dragon> (isn't that true everywhere now?)
<raevol> (yes)
<raevol> i love threads on any controversial new large piece of software in the open source community
<raevol> they always go the same way
<raevol> first post: some sort of announcement
<dragon> [Is this a separate independent conversation thread?]
<raevol> first few pages of responses:  angry nerds deriding the new software, saying the old software is fine
<raevol> [is now!]
<dragon> [Never thought this was possible!]
<raevol> next few pages of responses: mix of trolling and highly informative technical discussion about the release
<raevol> last few pages: people posting anecdotes about struggling to use the new release, finding bugs, and being amazed by the new features
<raevol>  /thread
<raevol> i guess the beauty of reddits vote system is that all the trolling gets pushed to the bottom of the page, instead of sitting happily in the first few pages of responses, like in traditional flat forums
<raevol> it feels weird calling flat forums "traditional" since i remember when they only came in threads...
<raevol> they just weren't vote-able
<philipballew> rdddit is kinda cool sometimes
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-30
<MarkDude> Hello peoples,
<akk> hiya MarkDude
 * MarkDude is having a Pi event at his place tomorrow. Also with a BBQ
<MarkDude> hello akk
<akk> Alas 450 miles is too far for me to go for a Pi event, but maybe next time
<akk> but I'm hacking on pi code right now!
<MarkDude> Right on
<MarkDude> We want to do this regularly
<MarkDude> Also, keep an eye out for useful computer/laptop parts. Partimus haas some needs
 * MarkDude just had a machine donated to help Philippines venture (non-Partimus related)
<akk> I have a desktop I want to give to Partimus, but haven't been able to sync up with pleia2 yet.
<akk> It's sitting in my garage.
<pleia2> pennsylvania is cold, I want to go home :)
<philipballew> 39 here right now pleia2
<pleia2> what!
<pleia2> 34 here
<pleia2> ah, 32 now :) accounts for how it's flurrying
<pleia2> I brought proper winter clothes though, so I'm good
<philipballew> the clothes you never wear in the city I guess
<pleia2> yeah
<philipballew> glad to see the bot is doing good
<MarkDude> Pi day today
<akk> In the sense of the BBQ, you mean? (after staring at the date for a bit trying to find pi in it :)
<MarkDude> Well working with Pis and arm in general
<MarkDude> While I do some bbq for those doing more technical stuff
<akk> I'll test my pi program that I wrote yesterday in honor of your BBQ.
<akk> (I wrote it on my normal linux machine, haven't tried it on the pi yet.)
<MarkDude> That works :)
<akk> That's a nice thing about the pi, you can test most things on any linux box.
<MarkDude> no doubt
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-12-24
<bkerensa> Happy Holidays
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-12-25
<jyo> Extended the nomination period for the LoCo election to January 8.
<jyo> Nominations go here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership/2013
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Leadership/2013 - Ubuntu Wiki]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-12-26
<raevol> everyone recovered from the holidays?
<raevol> guess not :p
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-12-27
<nhaines> Getting ready to initiate new projects this new year.  :D
 * pleia2 still in florida
<nhaines> pleia2: flew south for the winter?
<pleia2> well, just for a week :)
<pleia2> next week I'm flying really south (australia)
<nhaines> Ooh!  It's summer there.  You won't know the difference.
<pleia2> it's been getting in the 90s in perth this week, here in south florida only 80s
<pleia2> both pretty humid though, florida is my test!
<nhaines> It'll be helpful for acclimation purposes.  :)
<pleia2> I started couch-to-5k last week, running here in FL has been interesting, haven't died yet
<pleia2> might die in perth, we shall see
<pleia2> there were a lot of vultures circling as I wrapped up my run today, sorry to disappoint them
<nhaines> Just bring the cats!  I'm sure they love vulture.
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> ok, now for east coast sleepy time
<nhaines> Good night!
<pleia2> night :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-22
<nhaines> Dear VistaPrint: please stop trying to make coffee mugs and mousepads out of my business card artwork happen.
<nhaines> It's not going to happen.
<rww> i want a coffee mug with my OpenPGP key on it now
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-23
<pleia2> haha
<DonkeyHotei> hoho
 * ianorlin just listened to a talk by jon maddog hall and I realize how many of the 12 bugs I reported he says on average would be about 3 confrence rooms full of people that have reported bugs in proprietary software and I have only been at this 18 months which is pretty shocking when you think about it
<ianorlin> oh wait that doesn't count my lxqt ones that have been fixed
<rww> still at 14 ballots cast
<rww> i don't think this election is going to have a particularly amazing turnout :P
<pleia2> welcome to elections in open source projects
<pleia2> someone in the openstack project was sad about 35% turnout once, I was like "no, that's kind of spectacular"
<rww> yeah, we're at 20-something%, I think
<rww> to be fair, I've never heard of half of our LP members, so... yeah
<rww> makes you wonder why they bother renewing
<pleia2> well, I'm glad they care enough to do :)
<pleia2> and this is why survey!
<pleia2> why are you here? how can we get you to engage?
<pleia2> ...assuming they respond to that
<pleia2> I don't respond to any of the ACM membership polls, I kind of feel bad now
 * pleia2 lurker
<elky> rww: i think there's some misplaced value on the number or type of memberships on launchpad in some parts of the world
<nhaines> Well, LoCo Team members should be people who are actively interested in pursuing Ubuntu advocacy.
<nhaines> But I think there's been a bit of a mixed message on that in the past.
<elky> nhaines: based on my experience on the oceania RMB, people in some developing countries think being on the official membership list for ubuntu can get you hired/respect/a promotion. it wasn't unheard of for people to turn up begging for membership before contributing for this reason
<rww> sometimes people want @ubuntu/member/* IRC cloaks because they're a member of a LoCo team
<rww> that's always fun
<nhaines> elky: to be fair, my Ubuntu contributions *have* sailed me right through the interviews for my last 3 jobs.
<elky> i imagine some join as many loco groups as possible as "proof" that they have network
<rww> ubuntu membership's done basically nothing for me
<elky> nhaines: your contributions have, sure. so have mine. these people wanted something for nothing
<rww> I had an LWN subscription for free for a bit, that's it
<pleia2> rww: the gandi.net deal is pretty epic
<nhaines> Well, to be honest, the business cards are an eye catcher but it's been the "public speaking" and "published magazine articles" that really did it.
<pleia2> the email address has been helpful for me, when people seek to take me seriously as a contributor and expert
<nhaines> pleia2: the email address is pretty handy.
<rww> looks like Gandhi would save me less than a dollar a year on domain registration, and I don't need web hosting
<rww> Gandi, even
<pleia2> rww: ah, I guess not everyone has a fleet of domains :)
<pleia2> it's saving me a lot
<rww> indeed. I only have one :)
<pleia2> but they are a great company too, and hosting our SF global jam in February \o/
 * pleia2 needs to create a wiki page for that soon
<nhaines> I have the scientifically funniest domain name possible.
<rww> oh hey, i stop being a loco leader in like a week
<nhaines> http://www.ilickedyourcupcake.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [I licked your cupcake]
<rww> somehow this didn't occur to me
<pleia2> me too \o/
<rww> nhaines: lol
<nhaines> rww: see?
<pleia2> I bought rainwreck.com a while back, which spawned t, d, b, g subdomains hosted by myself and friends
<pleia2> that's been fun, and lasted far longer than I expected
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> pleia2: what do vegan zombies eat?
<pleia2> I don't know
<nhaines> Graaaaiiiinnns!
<pleia2> :)
<rww> i got cookies from someone at work
<rww> i love living with a gluten-free person :3
<elky> :(
<rww> lolz
<elky> was this for the mt dew?
<rww> no, from one of the office secretaries
<rww> same one that gave me the blanket
<elky> ah
<elky> have you told her the cat rates the blanket to be delicious yet?
<elky> s/to be/as/
<elky> (it has tassels)
<rww> elky: nope
<nhaines> elky: or as your cat describes it: portions.
<elky> nhaines: he doesn' tknow that word
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> Went to see if USPS had delivered my business cards yet.  The mail truck is five houses down headed this way.
<pleia2> soon!
<nhaines> Okay, let's see what these look like.
<rww> i should get business cards
<nhaines> Ooh.
<nhaines> These do *not* look bad.
<pleia2> hooray for not bad
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> For US business card dimensions, the GPG key barely runs along the bottom of the card.  But they didn't cut off.  :)
<nhaines> So that's 200 cards.
<nhaines> Half white, half orange. :)
 * pleia2 waits for pictures
<rww> the only reason i'd actually use business cards is for a gpg key :s
<rww> hrm, i wonder if work will make me some
<pleia2> rww: until you realize half the people you want to sign (and most of the important ones!) want a proper printout of your fingerprint in gpg format instead of on a business card :(
<rww> weird
<pleia2> I still do it though, it works in a pinch for people who aren't stuck in their ways
<nhaines> rww: I can get you US size templates.  The UK size is on the wiki page.
<rww> nhaines: please do
<pleia2> can the US size ones show up on the wiki page? :)
<nhaines> pleia2: now that I've tested them not just on my printer.  :)
<pleia2> \o/
<elky> that seems like something of an oversight to not have US format...
<nhaines> elky: I don't believe they had US format before.
<elky> that would only emphasise my point
<nhaines> Anyway, I had to steal a Canonical card to do a match, and they're all UK format because reasons.
<nhaines> elky: oh, in that case Canonical's provided artwork hasn't changed since 2005.
<elky> pretty sure it did with the rebranding
 * nhaines takes the original format cards out of his wallet and replaces them with new branded cards.
<nhaines> elky: it didn't.
<elky> lol
<elky> still has the old tri-color circle of friends?
<rww> i miss that logo :(
<nhaines> Yup.  I think Paul Sladen was *this* close to having Canonical Design spend 30 minutes to push out a redesign.
<nhaines> But he never managed.
<pleia2> rww: it's ok, we still have it for california :)
<elky> lol
<rww> pleia2: i know :)
<pleia2> I keep thinking we should do something about that, but the list of things I "should" do has been banished
<nhaines> Paul Sladen moving on is also why anything to do with the font died.  (Like an awesome bitmap version for server consoles.)
<nhaines> pleia2: maybe you'll have more time on the 2nd!
<pleia2> nhaines: actually, I think that's the day my editor puts out a contract on my life :s
<nhaines> ha.
<pleia2> "I'll have something to you after the holidays" <-- famous last words
<pleia2> oh my gosh!
<pleia2> http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Guide-Ubuntu-Linux-4th/dp/0133927318/
<darthrobot> Title: [A Practical Guide to Ubuntu Linux (4th Edition): Mark G. Sobell: 9780133927313: Amazon.com: Books]
<pleia2> take a look at the cover :D :D
<rww> \o/
<nhaines> I got permission from an indie author I love to use a screenshot from the first page of his book to show off Calibre.  And I literally told him "I'm emailing you from my @ubuntu.com address because my editor might email me at my @nhaines.com address asking how my book is going, and who needs that this morning?"
<nhaines> pleia2: oh wow, great pull quote  :D
<pleia2> I spent much of my summer doing reviews of it
<pleia2> many chapters, but was fun
<pleia2> for certain values of fun
<nhaines> nerd!
<pleia2> truth
<nhaines> It's a living.
<pleia2> a pretty good one, turns out
<nhaines> Beats the alternative.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-24
<philipballew> So who else is going to watch The Interview today?
<philipballew> pleia2, Will you be getting Chinese food tomorrow like you have talked about in years past?
<pleia2> philipballew: I don't know, will be visiting a friend in St. Louis and I've heard he sometimes cooks at home
<philipballew> pleia2, :) thats tight! Sounds like a really fun time.
<pleia2> should be
 * nhaines is eating Indian food today.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-25
 * ianorlin hopes for turnout++
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-26
<rww> about half way through the election. 15 votes cast of 63 ballots issued (didn't hear from the 3 people I couldn't find email addresses for yet).
<rww> election closes at 2015-01-01 19:00 PT
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-27
 * ianorlin sighs as iso.qa.ubuntu.com is down
<nhaines> Probably there are no more bugs.
<ianorlin> nhaines: that happens a century after the year of the linux desktop
<nhaines> ianorlin: that's easy to remember because it's always 100 years from now.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-28
<nhaines> ianorlin: welcome back!
<ianorlin> sorry just didn't join the channel
<ianorlin> but I was afk since like before 3 pm
<nhaines> I'll let it slide this time.
<ianorlin> hmm topic needs updating
<ianorlin> as to when the next meeting is
<rww> ianorlin: thanks for the reminder :)
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: January 11th at 7:00pm PT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic | Go vote! (Polls close on 2015-01-01, check your email for ballot)
 * ianorlin wonders if people will think wierd of ps/2 keybord for a demo computer at Scale
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group - noon to 3 @ Bobby G's http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-21
<pleia2> woo, booked flight into Burbank
<pleia2> which seemed better than LAX for SCALE, and SFO has direct flights for cheap
<ianorlin> pleia2: I am not good with airports having never been on a plane
<ianorlin> I don't know what the interconnecting freeway is like
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-22
<nhaines> pleia2: Burbank is the locals-preferred airport for Pasadena.
<ianorlin> Yeah I don't know of a good way from LAX to passadena
<ianorlin> if you took 105 you would end up taking the bad part of the 110
<ianorlin> heading north on 405 sucks and kind of takes you west and away
<ianorlin> I don't take the 10 but heard it is slow
<ianorlin> nhaines: what is the locals prefred freeway route from burbank to pasadena
<nhaines> 405 to 10 to 110, I would imagine.
<nhaines> You'd have to ask a local I guess.
<ianorlin> nhaines: that sounds awful
<ianorlin> nhaines: burbank by 405 sounds bad
<ianorlin> to 110
<ianorlin> that would take a quite a while
<ianorlin> Torrance is close to where 110 and 405 come together
<ianorlin> so this means I am at like a Y so I don't take either together
<ianorlin> or any interconnecting
<ianorlin> ohn missed the to 10
<ianorlin> nevermind
<ianorlin> 405 to 110 would be a horrible route from  burbank to passadena
<nhaines> It would really be the only route.
<nhaines> The 405 is only bad during rush hour.
<ianorlin> no I mean taking the 405 directly to the 110 near alpine village and then heading north
<ianorlin> that is not a sane route
<ianorlin> um 405 gets bad sometimes other times of day
<ianorlin> nhaines: you do realize I took 405 from UCLA to Torrance for 4 years
<nhaines> ianorlin: that is not the route I suggested.
<ianorlin> oops yeah I realize that now
<ianorlinqt> argh looking at scale stuff when I can't sleep makes me more excited than christmas
<nhandler> pleia2: My OSCON talk proposal got accepted! \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-23
<pleia2> nhandler: that's wonderful! Congrats :)
<jbermudes> If anyone's still wondering, I know people that commute from Burbank to Pasadena via the 134. It connects to the 210
<philipballew> pleia2, pm?
<pleia2> philipballew: sure
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-25
<pleia2> http://azloco.com/node/229
<darthrobot> Title: [SCaLE 14X | Ubuntu Arizona LoCo Team]
<pleia2> that's nice :)
<ianorlin> pleia2: hmm that makes me wornder if we could get non LA Sand diego or bay area people at events not directly in california but close to the border
<pleia2> ianorlin: well, philipballew frequently goes to events in mexico, and I travel where I can :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-26
<rsmith> Hi! Is there (or could there be) a talk at Ubucon on LXD/LXC, assuming there is interest?  Many people don't realize that LXC is way more useful to the average person than docker, say.
<ianorlin> rsmith: there will be unconference talks I don't think there are any scheduled ones
<rsmith> OK, maybe next year I'll apply to give a talk, in case no one else does.  (Yes, I'm nobody.  But I would love to see a talk on LXD and all its hotness.)
<ianorlin> the unconference has spaces for talks alolocated but based on what attendies want
 * ianorlin goes to the ubuncon meetup page to see who is coming
<rsmith> OK, thanks!
<nhaines> rsmith: there is a proposed talk called "Containerize all the Things!" about containers, and there will be Canonical employees on hand, so if you're interested in LXD and LXC, you shuold definitely come to UbuCon. :)
<nhaines> You'll probably see it on Friday as an unconference session, since it didn't make it to the Thursday schedule.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-27
<ianorlin> nhaines: who has access to the list of proposed talks that did not make the cut
<nhaines> ianorlin: everyone with access to the Trello board.
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) noon-3pm @ Bobby G's Pizzeria http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings | BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-01-01
<nhaines> Happy new year, everyone!
<nhandler> Same to you nhaines :)
<pleia2> happy new year :)
<lynorian> happy new year to *
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-12-25
<pleia2> aww, haha, I thought we had a new excited person on the mailing list, but it was just hangar18 on another new email address >_<
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-12-24
<HayashiEsme> test
